# 86 300zx turbo



## new240sx (Apr 26, 2003)

hey guys- a friend of mine has a brother-in-law who is selling a 86 300zx turbo to me for $400 dollars. it has 3 1/4 in down pipe and exhaust, greddy turbo timer, 235-40-16 drag radials all around, and it has a garrett t-3 turbo. the only thing is that it isn't running, and it needs a lot of body work. my question is the car keeps burning out the computer. the previous owner tried to install a stereo and a boost gauge when it all happened. any suggestions. thanks


----------

